# Bloqueur de publicité sur iPad 2



## Filou53 (17 Août 2017)

Bonjour.

J'utilise toujours un 'vieil' iPad 2 sous IOS 9 pour lire mon courrier en petit-déjeunant ou surfer en peu.
Le temps de réponse devient un peu lourd surtout avec le matraquage permanent de publicités...

Je cherche un bloqueur de pub pour essayer d'améliorer mais jusqu'ici je n'ai rien trouvé tournant sur mon antique machine.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
Et non, je ne changerai pas de tablette maintenant; si je veux continuer à lire mon courrier le matin, etc.  

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (17 Août 2017)

Salut, j'utilise 1 blocker et j'en suis content.


----------



## Filou53 (17 Août 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse
mais d'après ce que j'en vois sur le Store, 1Blocker (et tous les autres que j'ai examinés jusqu'ici) ne fonctionne pas sur un iPad 2 
Il faut minimum un iPad Air ou un iPad Mini... Hélas.


----------



## lineakd (18 Août 2017)

@Filou53, te servir d'un autre navigateur comme icab mobile.


----------



## Filou53 (18 Août 2017)

Merci aussi.
J'utilise déjà iCab que j'apprécie beaucoup
mais comme Apple ne permet toujours pas de choisir un navigateur par défaut autre qe Safari, cela ne facilite pas.


----------

